# blue smudges on my new monitor!



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 11, 2015)

Howdy lads,

I got myself a monitor "Samsung s27d390h" and I noticed it has two smudges of blue on the monitor while it's on!
On a black screen I see nothing and on a white screen I can see them pretty easily :/

What is this?? I don't think it's a stuck pixel as they're too big to be pixels 

Any ideas as what to do?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 11, 2015)

Can you take some high res pics?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2015)

one or a few stuck pixels are just bad luck and are usually excluded from warranty claims.
If this is a New retail purchase email pictures of these "Blue Smudges " to your retail supplier asking for either a refund or a RMA

ps the pictures you take and email should if possible show on screen show these "smudges " overlaying or corrupting a test card type colour picture
such as you can obtain from here
http://www.dreamstime.com/illustration/tv-test-color-screen.html
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/x/test-tv-screen-23038365.jpg


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2015)

RMA


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm I bought it online at komplett.ie :/

I don't have anything that can take a quality image but I did add just a simple photo from my phone which shows the two blue smudges!

It's only visible while I'm on a browser and also slightly visible while I watch match of the day! I guess it doesn't like green much either


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2015)

quick google on _Komplett_._ie_

Easy Returns on _Komplett_._ie_ - Returns collected by courier ...

_follow advice given above in post 3 and 4_


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I guess I should rma it then! at least it's easy to return. I just don't want to get rid of it already :L

They don't have any left in stock so I would only be able to get a refund and not a replacement 

Should I just keep it? It doesn't bother me much at all... but should I just shush and rma it right away?

Edit: The blue smudges don't appear on that color graph at all. seems to vanish! Only just appears once a white/green images appear?


----------



## Frenzic (Feb 11, 2015)

I got a monitor of eBuyer a few years ago that had a grey "pixel smudge" on the lower left of the screen, like someone had pushed on it too hard with a finger. I asked for an rma, they picked it up off me and sent another out which was fine, and that was just one smudge. You will be fine to return/replace it 

Edit: If they don't have anymore in stock, they should give you one of equal value/specs but that is up to you


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 11, 2015)

I wouldn't want any of the others due to them being glossy instead of matte that I highly desire!

They do have the higher model which is the same monitor but it has a better stand and an extra hdmi slot.. they wouldn't end that now would they?


----------



## Frenzic (Feb 11, 2015)

You would have to pay the difference I would have thought lol, be nice if they did though!


----------

